# Extended dates this year



## situkslammer (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey can someone help me out on the extended dates for this year. I can't find it in the proc. i thought it was around Dec 1st and then possibly later for a doe?

Any help setting me straight on this would be appreciated...


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Its really easy to find in the proc. read it again ha ha. Just don't hunt deer after Nov.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

REKDLife said:


> Its really easy to find in the proc. read it again ha ha. Just don't hunt deer after Nov.


Sorry for the lack of manners when asking a simple question. From the guidebook, "Extended archery
If you haven't taken a deer by the time the general-season archery buck hunt ends, you can continue your archery hunting in the state's extended archery areas.
In the Ogden, Wasatch Front and Uintah Basin extended archery areas, you may use archery equipment to take a deer of either sex from Sept. 14-Nov. 30.
Before hunting any of the extended archery areas, you must complete the Division's Archery Ethics Course. Please see the adjacent Archery Ethics Course box for more information."

Elk is through Dec.15th for either sex for the same area.

Best of luck!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

It used to be you could hunt a doe deer till the 15th of dec. I think even last year it was that way so be aware of changes. They make some every year.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

HunterDavid said:


> Sorry for the lack of manners when asking a simple question. From the guidebook, "Extended archery
> If you haven't taken a deer by the time the general-season archery buck hunt ends, you can continue your archery hunting in the state's extended archery areas.
> In the Ogden, Wasatch Front and Uintah Basin extended archery areas, you may use archery equipment to take a deer of either sex from Sept. 14-Nov. 30.
> Before hunting any of the extended archery areas, you must complete the Division's Archery Ethics Course. Please see the adjacent Archery Ethics Course box for more information."
> ...


Not a lack of manners sir. Just a simple joke that some older folks might not think is funny. I apologize for the lack of manners some have by not reading the proclamation, I read it every year as I know changes happen every year. Know before you go right?. Also I apologize if you take this post serious as well ha ha


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

situkslammer said:


> Hey can someone help me out on the extended dates for this year. I can't find it in the proc. i thought it was around Dec 1st and then possibly later for a doe?
> 
> Any help setting me straight on this would be appreciated...


I had the same question. It's in the Big Game Field Regulations guidebook. It is not in the Big Game Application guidebook.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we lost the doe only hunt this year. so it all ended on Nov 30 this year. good luck.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

dkhntrdstn said:


> we lost the doe only hunt this year. so it all ended on Nov 30 this year. good luck.


But you can still shoot a doe up till Nov 30th.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

REKDLife said:


> But you can still shoot a doe up till Nov 30th.


yes we can still shoot does up tell then.


----------

